# Looking for a western pad



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Today was my 2nd time riding in a western saddle. Its a black wintec saddle. Its sooo comfy to ride in. ) The saddle belongs to my trainer..she doesn't use it.. so she said i could use it whenever i want to. 

So now that i'll be using the saddle...im going to need a saddle pad. So ive been doing some looking around and i came up with this one>> what do you guys think? Abetta Del Rio Reversable Blanket Show Saddle Pads Western HorseLoverZ.com 

I won't be showing or anything..its just for playn around in. Do you think it would look okay on my white horse who is a gelding. I could attach a picture of my horse if you want to compare.. let me know..

If anybody has a teal western pad for sale...let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Its beautiful, but its a blanket not a pad. I'd rather use something with some more padding on the underside. 
And I like those colours for a white gelding!


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Could you give me some websites that sell western pads for a good price. I don't want to spend alot on the saddle pad. 

Can saddle blankets be used alone? or do they need some sort of padding?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd go to your local TSC or other farm & garden type store and pick out a felt backed saddle pad that you like. 

You can usually pick one up for around $50 or less. Some horses like the fleece backed pads. 

Seems to me that I picked up a felt backed pad at Tractor Supply for about $30 on sale.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd definitely not recommend using a blanket and no pad.

Something like this should do the job if you're not going to be using it very often:

http://www.rods.com/p/753,248_Grey-Felt-Cutback-Pad.html

and you can always put a blanket over top if you want it to look nicer!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

If cost is a factor I recommend this pad. It is a cut back, so works very nicely for high withers. I have it and it is a good using pad. If the saddle fits well then this pad is good. You can always cover it with a light blanket if you need to. 

This one sounds interesting, I'd love to try it out. 

Here is a Navaho pattern pad with a felt back.

And you could put an inexpensive blanket over the first 2 with one of these.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

NyHorseGal said:


> Can saddle blankets be used alone? or do they need some sort of padding?



No, they are nothing w/o a pad basically. Saddle blankets are used/can be used as 1) a sweat soak-er upper 2) a "grip" layer 3) used to "prettify"

Hehe, sorry for the words I just made up in my list XD. But, as for saddle blankets, you will mostly see them under a saddle pad, unless you are showing. When you show, the blanket goes over the pad, and it should match your show shirt.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Really it depends on the blanket. I have a 30x60 fold over navajo blanket I have used by itself. Works fine depending on the saddle fit. I prefer a horse hair pad tho.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As long as the saddle fits VERY well (like it was custom made for that particular horse) then a pad can be used by itself for light riding. However, I like to have something no less than 3/4 inch thick. If you can't find a pad in the color that you like, you can get just a simple gray pad and put a reversible blanket like the one you posted over it to make it prettier. You can find a good wool felt pad for pretty darn cheap. 

I like the colors that you picked out but pretty much anything colorful will look wonderful on a white horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got Reinsman pad in my local TSC and really like it (use it for 6 months or so). I also heard very nice things about SMX pads (Professional's Choice - SMx Air Ride Saddle Pads) and really want to get one for X-mas (money-permitted).


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I was just looking into getting a western pad myself and I ended up looking on Ebay and I found a huge number (like 20 pages of 50 items per page) of really adorable pads for under $30. I'm pretty sure I even saw some that were teal (there was basically any color you would ever want/need). I ended up getting one that was reversible with neon pink on one side and lime green on the other. It was only $21! =D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

smrobs said:


> As long as the saddle fits VERY well (like it was custom made for that particular horse) then a *pad* can be used by itself for light riding.


I meant that a blanket can be used by itself. Sorry, I confused myself. LOL


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for your help everyone. ) This information is great. 

I did find a teal pad on ebay. Its a pretty solid color teal. Im still going to look around though.

Here is what the saddle looks like


http://redirectingat.com/?id=401X644&url=http%3A%2F%2Fi5.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fy191%2FNyhorsegal05%2FMy%2520saddle%2F100_2024.jpg


This is the pad i saw on ebay> http://i1.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/25/c5/b241_35.JPG


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a Western legend pad, they are a bit more pricey but are worth the extra money! I have 3 and swear by them: 
Western Legend All American Saddle Pad, FREE SHIPPING! - eBay (item 250487000109 end time Sep-22-09 09:13:35 PDT)

Obviously this one is a little loud, but they come in all colors. The maroon ones are gorgeous!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I find the best pad that has worked for me and my horse, is made from a neoprene substance. I couldn't find the exact one online. But it is very breathable, and my horses don't sweat near as much as others I see when we go on trail rides, or even just to the arena. It also has good grip and doesn't allow the saddle to slide as much, and it is so easy to clean off, I just wash it off with a hose and let it dry. It also doesn't itch. One time, my horse hated a blanket so much, he lay down and started rolling! It was just so itchy.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*What color?*

I saw the teal color saddle pad on ebay........but the other day i was in tractor supply store and i saw a nice red pad. So that made me think...what color would look better on my horse? * Teal* or* red*? Its just a solid red color with the black leather pad things... That would look nice with the black western saddle. But the teal would look nice too... What color should i get?:?

Here is a picture of my horse. He is tacked up in english tack. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I vote teal. I think red might be too harsh of a color for him...but who knows? I think he does look really good in blue^^^so teal shouldn't look bad. =)


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Why do you say red wouldn't look good on him?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I feel that red might clash with his brown. But I'm not a big fan of red in general. I think the blue goes well with his white and his brown, but he's your horse, it's your call. =)


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a link that explains pads.

How to choose the proper saddle pad

This place has a lot of inexpensive pads.

Other HorseLoverZ.com

I have two saddle pads and I use both depending on my mood.


----------

